# Pediatrician



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone know of any good pediatricians? Preferably in a private clinic and NOT at a hospital.

Thanks

-md000/Mike


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Dr. Jens Kempf at the GMC clinic is in my opinion very good, he also has an excellent way with children (and my children normally hate drs!)


----------



## salamjabak (Jun 25, 2013)

I recommend Dr. Samitha Rajkumar

uniCare Medical Centre in Burjuman center


----------

